# Inventory..  Yikes.



## cmjust0 (Sep 29, 2010)

So, I saw a pretty comprehensive medicine cabinet list for goats on another forum and realized I had all but like three items on it -- and still was like "but what about..."  So then I started thinking of the stuff I have beyond what was on the list...  

It's a bit ridiculous at this point.  What was even more ridiculous is when I added prices to it all...and then added all those together..

O..M..G.  


DiMethox 40% - $20
Cydectin inj. and pour-on (I don't use the pour-on anymore) - $70
Fortified B-complex - $7
Banamine -$60
Pepto Bismal -$3
Nutri Drench - $12
Activated Charcoal - $12
Probios 300ml - $15
Red cell - $16
Thermometer - $??
Needles - 18, 20, 22, and 25ga in +/- 1" - $10+/-
Syringes - 1cc/6cc/a few larger - $10 +/-
Bio-Mycin 200, 250ml - $25
Penicillin G - $10
Excenel - **$100**
Gallimycin-100 - $11
Tylan - $15?
SMZ-TMP 960mg tablets - $10
Triple antibiotic - $0 (dual purpose!)
Asprin - $0 (dual)
Blu-Kote - $5
Epinephrine - $10
Dexamethasone - $10
C&D Antitoxin - $35
Bloat release - $4
Udder balm - $5
Childrens Benadryl - $0 (dual)
Vet Wrap - $2?
Pocket knife - $0 (dual)
Flashlight $0 (dual)
Bandaids (mostly for me  ) - $0
Bo-Se - $20?
Lactated Ringers - $16x3=$48
Karo syrup (light & dark  ) - $3?
Molasses - $3?
Vaccines - $10?
tetanus anti-toxin -$3
hoof shears - $20
hoof knives -$4*several
two drench syringes - $12xseveral
two really nice bolus guns (from Valley Vet...truly a must-have item!) $20x2
"caulk gun" thingy for charcoal, probios, etc - $15
injectable calcium gluconate - $10
injectable dextrose - $10
scalpels - $?
sutures - $?
IV sets - $4x2
propylene glycol - $20?
Levasole sheep boluses - $80!
Prohibit powder - $20
Dectomax - $80
CyLence - $20
1% gentle iodine - $4?
7% tincture of iodine - $16
betadine - $5
chlorhexadine - $17?
furazone topical ointment - $10
NFZ eye puffers - $10
CopaSure boluses - $35?
Lutalyse - $10-20?
Scour Halt (oral spectinomycin) - $18
Oral Neomycin sulfate - $10
ReSorb & other electrolytes - $3-4*whoknows
Oxytet soluble powder - $5
umbilical cord clippy thingies - $??
bandage scissors - $0 (dual)

<edit 9/30/10 - 10:40am>
soluble ammonium chloride - $20
digital gram scale - $40
ivermectin inj. 1% (how did I forget that?!?) - $35

new total -- around $1,200
</edit>

...and more.  

Estimating and adding comes to about $1,100, not including the things I've had to buy over and over and over like needles, syringes, etc..  That's an "if the house burned down right now" replacement cost list..

Hell, I don't even know that **my goats** are worth $1,100.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

CM you are a brave man.  I wouldn't dream of adding up all the money, not to mention time spent learning about, GOATS!!

The facts are:  I used to spend it on clothes, makeup, and other similiar stuff, now I spend it on goats and wear jeans and rely on my natural beauty.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 29, 2010)

You pay $60 for Banamine? 

Banamine costs me about $25.


----------



## mully (Sep 29, 2010)

Waste of money.... unless you are a vet treating 100's of animals.  Overkill to the max !!!


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 29, 2010)

Nah..   Give me time and I'll probably have one to rival.  If it's hard to get a vet to come out then it's good to have lots of stuff on hand so that during the call when they say, "Well you could try..." then you've already got it on hand. 

And as to prices.. it's hard to judge because qty wasn't listed.  And some vets do over price things.   I do think we should note price diff where possible though so that we call the vets on it when we get overcharged for something.  I recall I got Draxxin for about 5.00 per goat and somebody else was charged close to 5 times that per dose.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah my goat supply cabinet looks like that.. plus a whole door shelf in my refridgerator.. I totally know I am overkill with the supplies especially when I see that I never used something and it is expired.. however... i also know that there is always that one time and there has been that one time where I absolutely needed an item most would not think to stock for that "time of need' and was so totally thanful I had it late on a Friday night of a long holiday weekend!!!  and I figure it this way from cheapest product on
 baking soda : 44 cents
 bale of hay: $4
bag of grain: $9
cabinet full of aids, topicals, pour-ons drenches, antibiotics, etc: lots o cash
herd of nigerians: priceless!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't even know what some of that is or what it's for.

I bet packing for an extended vacation w/ you is a nightmare.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 30, 2010)

If I had to maintian a medical supply inventory anywhere near that I would:
A. Get out of the goat "hobby"
     or
B. find myself a little more hardy line of the creatures.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You pay $60 for Banamine?
> 
> Banamine costs me about $25.


Some stuff at my vet is surprisingly cheap, while some stuff is like...wha?  

I asked about buying a bottle of Ketofen instead of Banamine, but that was gonna be like $300.  Uhhhhhhhh, pass.  



			
				mully said:
			
		

> Waste of money.... unless you are a vet treating 100's of animals.  Overkill to the max !!!


Well, what can I say..  When I see something sitting on a shelf that I've previously thought "I should probably get some of that," I buy it.  Why?  Because the way my life usually goes, if I get the impression that I should have it, and then see it, but I don't buy it, I might as well be signing a death warrant because -- without fail -- I'll come up in need of it at like 3am on a Saturday night.

Like propylene glycol, just for instance..  I had some overly fat bred does and thought I should probably track some down, but kept putting it off..  Then I saw a jug in a feed store.  My thought wasn't "Oh, cool!" it was "Oh, crap...how much is THAT gonna cost me."

As a result of having it, of course, it turned out that I haven't needed it yet.  



			
				ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> i also know that there is always that one time and there has been that one time where I absolutely needed an item most would not think to stock for that "time of need' and was so totally thanful I had it late on a Friday night of a long holiday weekend!!!


Exactly!  

Not to mention, I'm pretty liberal with my friends when it comes to helping animals.  A friend of mine had a UC buck a while back, so I recommended dex..  His vet was being stingy with it idunno, so I told him that if he needed some, just let me know..  I got a whole bottle.

He ultimately got enough from his vet and didn't need mine, but if he had, I'd have given him all he needed.  

(...plus, all this stuff will come in handy when the zombie apocolypse happens...srsly.. )



			
				Roll said:
			
		

> I don't even know what some of that is or what it's for.
> 
> I bet packing for an extended vacation w/ you is a nightmare.


What's a "vacation?"  



			
				relics() said:
			
		

> If I had to maintian a medical supply inventory anywhere near that I would:
> A. Get out of the goat "hobby"
> or
> B. find myself a little more hardy line of the creatures.


What I'm beginning to realize is that "the goats" aren't my hobby, per se..  _Doctoring on goats_ is my hobby.  Hence, the cabinet..

FWIW, I'm *seriously* considering making a run at vet school within the next couple of years..  Not because I'm particularly good at this stuff, mind you, but because I actually enjoy it and because I get _more_ interested in it everyday instead of getting burned out on it.


----------



## PJisaMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Well... while CM's list is admirable , and it's not for everyone, it isn't THAT bad!  You'll notice that many of those things are readily available at the local _grocery_ store, TSC, or feed mill.  Having them on hand doesn't make you crazy... it's when you _don't_ have them and _need_ them that you go crazy!  

I won't pretend to know what half of that is actually used for, but I am proud to say I recognize most and have quite a bit of it on hand already.  

It's a learned reaction.  

I have a severely chronically ill daughter.  She's *fine*, but there's a LOT of meds and equipment that generally has to be with us if we leave the house for more than a few hours (and a few things that have to be with us ALL THE TIME regardless).  These are not things you can pick up at a drug store... these are home-health care high dollar goods.  How many times have I left the house and packed the kitchen sink, but forgot the ONE thing that I REALLY needed?  More than once, for sure!  Being ready and prepared is key!

I would advise for newbies, that they really think about what they are willing to actually DO for goats.  If you know you're going to pass out at the sight of blood, then skip buying the sutures, save your pennies and have the emergency on-call number of the vet tatooed on your hand.  If you're not the type to go trimming your goat's ears off because they got damaged, then skip the necessary supplies and call the $vet$.

I was really putting some thought into this today, as THE QUESTION was finally asked by dh:  How much money have actually gone into the goats this far (we've had three since July 4th)?  Well... on a technicality, INTO the goats... well... 1.5 bags of grain... several bales of hay... water's free... oh wait.. carry the one... two vet visits (shhhh!)... a little cd/t...  Yep.... that's all that's IN THE GOATS.  

(Just please... don't look at the shelf where you'll find my stash of lactated ringers, tubes of goop and gunk, vials and vats of medicines I have no idea how to use, and grooming stuff up the wazoo... buckets... bins.... shelves.... leashes... collars... fencing.... Um... yeah.)

Oh, honey... there's these three goats I'm REALLY dying to have... can I?  Can I?

Oh, yeah.... well... it won't be that much more... I mean I already have all the stuff!  Just need the goats... and wait... all that hay I *JUST* bought... seems the goats REALLY like it (_to throw it on the floor_), and we're going to need to get some more... uh... what's that?  Yeah.... um... sure... we can sell the kids for $300 a pop... yeppers!  *gulp*

So... ROI?  Not likely.  Enjoyment of my babies:  PRICELESS!  

(And just because I really was going to post on this topic today... NEWBIES: Order/have on hand ONLY those things you can't get easily/locally ~ DiMethox is one that comes to mind... and take and compare your list of must-haves against the shelves at your local farm store...)

Great list, CM... thanks for sharing!

~PJ


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2010)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> I would advise for newbies, that they really think about what they are willing to actually DO for goats.  If you know you're going to pass out at the sight of blood, then skip buying the sutures, save your pennies and have the emergency on-call number of the vet tatooed on your hand.


That's really good advice..  No point in buying...oh, I dunno...the skin stapler that I really, really want  if you're going to be too chicken to use it, right?





> If you're not the type to go trimming your goat's ears off because they got damaged, then skip the necessary supplies and call the $vet$.


    

I literally lol'd when I read that.  And I needed a lol today.  



> (And just because I really was going to post on this topic today... NEWBIES: Order/have on hand ONLY those things you can't get easily/locally ~ DiMethox is one that comes to mind... and take and compare your list of must-haves against the shelves at your local farm store...)


Also good advice.  Knowing exactly what you can and can't get at 7am the next morning could be really, really valuable.


----------



## warthog (Sep 30, 2010)

_*



			FWIW, I'm *seriously* considering making a run at vet school within the next couple of years..  Not because I'm particularly good at this stuff, mind you, but because I actually enjoy it and because I get more interested in it everyday instead of getting burned out on it.
		
Click to expand...

*_

Good for you, I really hope you go for it, if you can do something you enjoy rather than burning you out, whilst still making a decent living, then great do it.  We only get one shot at this life.

One of my motto's in life is "don't what if".

Friends and family thought we were crazy when we told everyone we are moving to Belize (half of which hadn't got a clue where Belize is).  My answer was if it doesn't work out, we will come back, but I won't spend the rest of my life "what iff'ing".

Good luck CM.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been hearing the "you only live once" thing a lot recently..  I'm 32 now, so I don't reckon it's too late..  

I feel like I'm 75, but I'm actually only 32.   

I have an AAS degree and have gone back to school off and on, so I've got like 100-or-so credit hours under my belt..  Unfortunately, most of it was techish/engineeringish stuff that probably wouldn't count for much..  Sooooo, I figure I'd *basically* be starting from scratch minus maybe a year..year and a half..something like that.

In other words, if everything goes perfectly -- ya know, just like everything in my life does AHAHAHAHAHAAHA :/ -- I'd be graduating w/ a DVM somewhere around 40'ish.  

I figure that oughtta give me 25-30 good years of practice and then another 5 to 8 years of "Now, lessee here, just a couple of MLs of PenG in the vein...  Oh, wait, no, that's not (thud).  Oops."


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow you have got pretty much everything covered for anything that might happen.  And it's weird but I know what alot of it is (well at least recognize the names) from reading around here and other sites.
I see my medicine cabinet building up, I usually keep it in a rubbermade box (all the non refrigerables) I can easily take to the barn should I need it, but have resently had to split it into two larger boxes.  I love having a pile of medicines and whatnot at my command.  I'm a senior and am entering collage next fall.  I plan on going to vet school.  Originally I wanted to be an equine vet but after getting goats and relizing there really is a big need for vets specializing in livestock and goats I am really thinking about going in that direction.  I have to credit some of that to you CM, I love reading your very informative post I know why you love doctoring.  I can't wait for the day I have a room of medicines and needles and syringes.


----------



## warthog (Sep 30, 2010)

We have a saying the in UK, don't know if your are familiar with it in the US.  "life begins at forty"


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2010)

Horsefly said:
			
		

> Wow you have got pretty much everything covered for anything that might happen.  And it's weird but I know what alot of it is (well at least recognize the names) from reading around here and other sites.


Anything!?  No, no, no...heck, I don't even have a portable xray or ultrasound machine

Yet.





> I see my medicine cabinet building up, I usually keep it in a rubbermade box (all the non refrigerables) I can easily take to the barn should I need it, but have resently had to split it into two larger boxes.  *I love having a pile of medicines and whatnot at my command.*


I know exactly what you mean..._exactly_.  I can identify with every single word in that sentence.



> I'm a senior and am entering collage next fall.  I plan on going to vet school.  Originally I wanted to be an equine vet but after getting goats and relizing there really is a big need for vets specializing in livestock and goats I am really thinking about going in that direction.  I have to credit some of that to you CM, I love reading your very informative post I know why you love doctoring.  I can't wait for the day I have a room of medicines and needles and syringes.


  That's awesome! -- GO FOR IT!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> We have a saying the in UK, don't know if your are familiar with it in the US.  "life begins at forty"


We have a similar, if perhaps a bit more narcissistic, saying in the US that goes something like:

"40 is the new 20."

Unless you're in your 50's.  Then it goes "50 is the new 20."  And as you approach your late 50's, it becomes "60 is the new 20."

Pretty much whatever decade of age a given person just attained/will soon attain becomes "the new 20."


----------



## warthog (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I am late 50's, so 60 is my new 20's, or as I would say age is but a number.  

Seriously though I think age is an attitude of mind, if you think yourself as old, you will become old, regardless of your date of birth.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 30, 2010)

I am pretty medically inclined. I would say for the goats my medical supplies(so far) include but are not limited to... hemostats, scapels, pepto  bismol, baking soda, ichammol (sp?? black salve) penacillin(tired can't spell a thing!) injectable, needles and syringes, a couple sizes, vet wrap, steri strips, gauze,ab pads,  bag balm, mineral oil, skin stapler, kid puller (made for lambs), chlorahexidine, iodine, terramycin eye ointment, ear ointment, stethascope, nasal bulb, several rolls of tape, oxytocin, latex gloves, disposable underpads and a goat medical book and a pair of clippers. Might be more not sure.


----------



## henrymilker (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok....... I thought I could make a buck or two selling the Henry Milker but now I have a new idea....I'll be offering "Goat Medical Insurance". I have never seen such a list of medications/ointments and concoctions in my whole life.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 1, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Seriously though I think age is an attitude of mind, if you think yourself as old, you will become old, regardless of your date of birth.


Well...that doesn't bode well for me.  

I've been told my whole life that I was 10..15..20..whatever age I was, I was "going on 40."


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 1, 2010)

ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> herd of nigerians: priceless!


   Love it!!!


    Thats how I feel!!

Herd of Toggies: priceless!!!


----------

